# Female Guppy who ate ALL her fry!!!



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello all....I am new to this forum.. I was wondering If can maybe get some advice.....I bought a new adult female guppy about 2 days ago, turns out she was VERY prego... I noticed her signs of delivering so I put her in a nersery net last night probably at about 11pm.... when I came to check up on her at about 4am she had infact delivered, her gravid spot was gone but there were no babies in the net.... I am assuming she ate them ALL...... How might I prevent this from happening in the future...or maybe not preventing, but protecting at least some of the fry next time......please email me if you have any advice on this subject.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You will hear different but IME experience (which is somewhat extensive if I do say so myself  ), breeding nets aren't worth the effort. They stress out the females which can lead to fry eating. (There is rumor that females have a hormorne that curbs their appetite so they dont eat fry but I have yet to hear this is confirmed). Its best to have a breeding tank (even a 5 gallon with a sponge filter works great). If this isn't possible, leaving the female in the original tank with plenty of fry cover will be your best bet. They do make breeding contraptions that will actually seperate fry from the mother into another area for safe keeping. They are powered by an air pump. I have used this in the past and it was effective also. Hope this helps. Young females (first births) could also possibly eat their young.

There is a second option as moving her may have stress her out so much she "aborted" her fry.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the advice...I guess for next time (in a few weeks or so) I can have more plants and stuff added to my tank or do the 5 gallon tank with sponge filter as you suggested. Thanks again...


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

my guppies usually dont bother young while birthing its when shes done just keep an eye on her and when shes done just seperate her and the fry. i usually use breeder nets and they work fine for me but i have a breeder tank also but even after they are born i cant realease fry into the tanks with other adults becuse they will still get eaten
so i keep all fry seperated for about a month depends on how fast the grow

but what works for one may not work for another


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Sly Guy for the advice...I work a full time Job...5a to 5p, Mon.-Fri. So it might be hard to keep an eye on her at all hours... after all this time it happened while I was sleeping. I might just have to put them in breeder tank and then put one of those net dividers so that they may hide in the plants on the other side of the tank. If you have any suggestions on how to set up abreeder tank with a net divider in it please Post. Thanks to all for your comments...


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

in my breeder tank i put fake plants in it just floating around and at the top and a few in the gravel so thier is plenty of hiding then i make a divider about 3/4 of the way on one side or the other and make the holes big enough for the fry to get through not adults and i always make mmore wholes at the top then the bottom in my expierence fry tend to stay towards the top of the tank this way they can get to the other side or have places to hide and if a few get over to the other side then the rest usually follow i use plastic dividers u can buy the ones from pet shops or go to a craft store and buy some palstic its just a little harder to cut to fit


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

so on which side do you put the female on? the 3/4 side or the 1/4 side? I am assuming on the 1/4... the one with out the the plants right?


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

yeah on the 1/4 side but u want at least one plant on top floating for the fry to hide until the get into the other side


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok, will do.... Thank you so much for the advice... I will start working on it this week.. after all, it will be a couple of weeks before she delivers again. She is my only female


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well,
I guess it depends on the female because I had a female who had fry and didn't bother any of them at all, she just wasn't interested in eating them, there were only 2 plants for cover, and they didn't even really hide, she would swim right along side of them, and be fine. But like I said, I guess it depends on the female. For yours I would just keep a close eye on her, next time she is close to delivery, and I have never used a breeding net/box, so I don't know how effective they are, but good luck.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Thnx Alicia....Yeah my female is bigger than all my males, actually than any other guppy that I have ever had....I've noticed that she beats them off her when they get a little too frisky with her. But I know, she might be a little more aggressive than most females I've had. Thanks again for the posts..


----------

